# VB Guide, Working with Timers and Stopwatch



## CrackerJack (Feb 8, 2011)

This will show you how to make time counter and show real time. 

In order of things that happen

On Load: Label text becomes the Date/Time when loaded
Button Click: Timer and Stopwatch has started
Timer: The code will run ever 1sec. 
First label will show the counter starting from zero. Showing Hours/Mins/Secs
Second label will update the time (This is the time set on your computer)
Once stopwatch has reach 30secs, Timer will stop. And a message box will appear

That's It! 


```
Imports System.Threading
Imports System.Diagnostics
Public Class Main
    Private Watch As New System.Diagnostics.Stopwatch
    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        'Starting Timer
        Timer1.Start()

        'Starting Watch
        Watch.Start()
    End Sub
    Private Sub Timer1_Tick(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Timer1.Tick
        'Since working with time, setting 1000(ms) is 1sec. 
        Timer1.Interval = 1000

        'Hours/Mins/Secs
        Label2.Text = Watch.Elapsed.Hours.ToString & "hr" & Space(1) & Watch.Elapsed.Minutes.ToString & "min" & Space(1) & Watch.Elapsed.Seconds.ToString & "sec"

        'Date/Time
        Label3.Text = Date.Now

        'Stop Timer at 30secs, and pop up a messagebox
        If Watch.Elapsed.Seconds = "30" Then
            Timer1.Stop()
            MsgBox("Timer Stop")
        End If
    End Sub
    Private Sub Main_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
        'Set Label to Now Date/Time of Load
        Label3.Text = Date.Now
    End Sub
End Class
```

On Load:






What happens at 30secs:






*Note
If you want to change the "30secs" to your liking

```
If Watch.Elapsed.Seconds = "Enter Your Value Here" Then
```

With Stopwatch you gather Elapsed Days/Hours/Mins/Seconds/MilliSeconds/Secs/Ticks or Total Days/Hours/Mins/Seconds/MilliSeconds/Secs/Ticks

Elapsed Example

```
Watch.Elapsed.Seconds.ToString
```

Total Example

```
Watch.Elapsed.TotalSeconds.ToString
```

Need code in C#... Try using Developer Fusion Converter


----------

